# 6 week old Carlos X Dunya puppies



## mike suttle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KViya-pu6w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vof1UwQ6Ss

They are just learning to navigate the puppy stuff. But they have been flying up and down stairs for 10 days already. They are just starting to show some prey drive too, so far I like them.


----------



## Howard Knauf

Too cool. You're either a great carpenter, or someone is bellying up to the Logan Haus teet. Quality stuff. Pups are like little gremlins.


----------



## Bob Scott

"GREAT" setup!


----------



## Joby Becker

NICE! Love em...


----------



## Barbara Earnhardt

Sweet set up!!! those three are nice looking. Planning on keeping any back ?


----------



## Anna Kasho

Aw, I was hoping to see the little Patterdale "gremlin" in with them... Nice pups!:mrgreen:


----------



## Shane Woodlief

Heart and determination that is what I like to see!


----------



## mike suttle

Barbara Earnhardt said:


> Sweet set up!!! those three are nice looking. Planning on keeping any back ?


I would have loved to, but just dont have room at the moment, so they have all been sold. They will go to their new homes in about 2 weeks.


----------



## mike suttle

Anna Kasho said:


> Aw, I was hoping to see the little Patterdale "gremlin" in with them... Nice pups!:mrgreen:


I have to take him out when I try to do anything with the Dutchies. He tries to kill them when they start running and screaming like that.


----------



## Diana Abel

NICE chaps! :mrgreen:


----------



## Dean Campbell

Very nice Mike....I'm going to have to come see you when I want a new dutchie.

Dean


----------



## georgia estes

:lol: My god they are so cute. It makes me want another one, but then I remember what bastard, angry jerk mine has become and then I don't want one anymore.  :lol:


----------



## Chris McDonald

Cool stuff, Chucky Cheese missing a few balls?


----------



## Christopher Jones

jealous i am....i want that set up.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

3 out of 5. Not bad.

I don't like pups spun up like that, just not my thing. I have one that got spun up like that, super annoying. She has gotten beaten well over a hundred times for biting me just because I am not looking and pet her. She gets spun up, and boom, I get bit. Takes about an 1/8 of a second.

However, looks cool, good marketing tool for those that know **** all about raising pups. LOL


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Love your setup, reminds me of the play equipment at the park, but in the comfort of your own home LOL


----------



## Bob Scott

I know a lot of working terrier folks that have puppy runs that look like junk yards with clay pipe, rock piles, brush piles, piles of pallets, etc. 
They get the job done but that's just class!


----------



## Christopher Jones

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> 3 out of 5. Not bad.
> 
> I don't like pups spun up like that, just not my thing. I have one that got spun up like that, super annoying. She has gotten beaten well over a hundred times for biting me just because I am not looking and pet her. She gets spun up, and boom, I get bit. Takes about an 1/8 of a second.
> 
> However, looks cool, good marketing tool for those that know **** all about raising pups. LOL


Come on Jeff, that set up rocks. Even if you dont like for pups, just imagine how much fun you could have yourself with it. Did you see all those coloured balls??????


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Yes, the balls were nice primary colors. It is a great marketing tool, which he doesn't need, as he has nice stock to begin with. Did I mention I have one all spun up like that ? Bites the shit out of me. Soooo much fun to be around. I am pretty sure she doesn't even know she is doing it.


----------



## Alice Bezemer

pretty awesome ! nice pups to see with no fear at all....pretty nice setup to look at as well....

as for the spun up thing ? do you mean...overzealous, overactive, highly flammable ? coze if you do then i wouldnt mind pups or dogs like that...seems i have never had any other dogs to be honest ;-)

i dont mind an overeager dog...gives me something to work with


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek

Nice Mike! With or without your permission I'm going to copy that little obstacle course here.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

I really liked what I saw. I saw that "upward" was no problem - "downwards" we watch what happens and then act.

Great set-up, it's a boom in Switzerland, factory-made puppy gardens. 

Bob, you love wood carpentry?

Most of them here are of plastic (weatherwise).

I laughed when I first saw them because I worked in a club where we offered puppy / young dog courses and I had the "8-16 week-olds" and took advantage of the woods, river banks, etc. but went to a course given by the "Puppy Kindergarten" gurus and saw their "playground" which would have been pretty expensive to buy.

Mike, have you got a video where you are not "egging them on", just letting the litter be but on the same "playground"?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Listen to the sounds of their barking. Or is it really just the colored balls you guys want to look at ?

Did any of you even notice that ? Or did the pretty colors and nice wood work make it impossible to pay attention ??


----------



## Doug Zaga

Jeff this guy has very limited dog knowledge... call me a dumb immigrant to dog training. I saw puppies barking and appeared to be high pitched but the video does not isolate to tone to what pups are barking. Is it the pups that are th leaders, is it pups that are not as quick to traverse or is it all of them?

What did the puppes barking (tone) mean?


----------



## Joby Becker

what is so odd about the sound of their barking at 6 weeks of age? do tell.


----------



## mike suttle

This video was taken the first day they were on this particular obstacle course, and they were 6 weeks old. They are noisy as hell (like every Carlos litter) they scream like idiots all the time. If I hold them back and someone runs from them they lose their minds screaming, when I come from the house with a food bowl they lose their minds screaming, when I kick a jerry can in front of their kennel they lose their minds screaming. Tell me Jeff, does that mean that I should just kill them all because they are just nervous stressed out shitters? When they are not being stimulated by something (food, movement, etc) they are very quiet and calm. 
I had a litter of French dogs here today that were a little older, and we took my litter and that litter into a warehouse where neither litter had been before. Not one puppy in my litter had any trouble with going anywhere I wanted them to go. The other litter had a lot of environmental problems, and even though they had better prey drive for rag outside, they would not even go in some of the places in that warehouse when they were stimulated with a rag, while my litter went everywhere totally out of drive.
I am not saying that it was the Dutch vs French thing that caused that, nor am I saying that my litter was better. But something caused my litter to be more relaxed and much more confident environmentally, what was it???


----------



## Bob Scott

:-k .........  :idea: ..........Your breeding to the Patterdales! :-D:-D


----------



## mike suttle

Bob Scott said:


> :-k .........  :idea: ..........Your breeding to the Patterdales! :-D:-D


LOL, i would not do that to a Patterdale! While I do think that the right type of terrier could help some of the nerves issues that i see in some lines of Malinois, nothing good could be brought to the terrier lines by doing that cross.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I guess you would be able to tell when you try to do something with them that requires control. I know that most of your dogs go to places that do not require much control. : )

You can say what you want, they will go somewhere, as the pretty primary colored balls catch peoples eye, and they ****ing love that shit. You know it, I know it.

What made your dogs more confident ? I wasn't there watching, you just mention french, that doesn't help, and spun up pups tend to go anywhere.

Like I said. When I see one that can deal with control work. I have seen to many of the KNPV dogs melt the **** out mentally. You start asking for that control....... : )


----------



## mike suttle

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I guess you would be able to tell when you try to do something with them that requires control. I know that most of your dogs go to places that do not require much control. : )
> 
> You can say what you want, they will go somewhere, as the pretty primary colored balls catch peoples eye, and they ****ing love that shit. You know it, I know it.
> 
> What made your dogs more confident ? I wasn't there watching, you just mention french, that doesn't help, and spun up pups tend to go anywhere.
> 
> Like I said. When I see one that can deal with control work. I have seen to many of the KNPV dogs melt the **** out mentally. You start asking for that control....... : )


Is their no control in KNPV? 
The balls were used as a replacement for the beer cans that were used in my last box. The smell of rotten beer in the cans was attracting too many flies and yellow jackets. It was easier for me to buy some bags of those balls than to wash all the beer cans out. But the cans work just as good. If I could have bought the balls in oliver drab color I would have (it is more tacticooool)
The french pups were nice drivey puppies, i liked them. But they were not as confident environmentally.
You're right though, many of our dogs go to places where they have to sit at target odor source, and they get choked off dead bodies so their is not a ton of control work there. In my opinion they could handle the control as well as any dogs though. I have seen plenty of dogs with ring 3 titles that deal with contol work just fine, but they melt under the heavy environmental stress that some of our clients put the dogs through.
So i guess that every dog from every bloodline has a melting point, it is a matter of opinion which one is higher. 
I dont breed dogs for ring sport, nor do i know much about training for ring sport, but for the jobs our dogs are being used for they work very well. (even if they have a high piched bark at 6 weeks of age when they are stimulated)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

You didn't think to wash out the cans ? Wouldn't yellow jackets add to the environmental stress ??


----------



## mike suttle

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You didn't think to wash out the cans ? Wouldn't yellow jackets add to the environmental stress ??


By the time I drank enough beer to fill that big box with empty cans I guess I was not thinking clearly.
The bees would be a good stresser for the puppies for sure,:grin: however I draw the line at the shit I put the puppies through when it starts to stress me out as well.


----------



## mike suttle

Doug Zaga said:


> Jeff this guy has very limited dog knowledge... call me a dumb immigrant to dog training. I saw puppies barking and appeared to be high pitched but the video does not isolate to tone to what pups are barking. Is it the pups that are th leaders, is it pups that are not as quick to traverse or is it all of them?
> 
> What did the puppes barking (tone) mean?


Doug, please explain to me what you saw in this video that makes you say that I "have very limited dog knowledge"?
Let me be clear......i dont claim to have a lot of dog knowledge, but I was just wondering what I did in this video to make that so obvious?


----------



## Doug Zaga

Hi Mike,

I in no way was speaking of you _*I was speaking of me.*_ 

I was asking Jeff what he saw in the pups from their barking?

I think he was saying in his post to you that the pups are too high strung???? and will not do well in environnmental stressors???v


----------



## mike suttle

Doug Zaga said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I in no way was speaking of you _*I was speaking of me.*_
> 
> I was asking Jeff what he saw in the pups from their barking?
> 
> I think he was saying in his post to you that the pups are too high strung???? and will not do well in environnmental stressors???v


OK, no worries. I was just trying to figure out what I did that was so obvious that I dont know what Im doing in that video.


----------



## Doug Zaga

I was just trying to figure out what barking puppies mean to Jeff in your video? Question I never heard an answer to...

By the way, nice looking pups Mike !


----------



## Maria Janota

So how many color balls do you ship with one puppy? If I bought such a screemer would you send some balls, please?
Dogs are nice but the color thing really got into me [-o<

Cool pups, more videos please.


----------



## georgia estes

Urge to jump into those colored balls RISING...RISING... \\/


----------



## Bob Scott

Maria Janota said:


> So how many color balls do you ship with one puppy? If I bought such a screemer would you send some balls, please?
> Dogs are nice but the color thing really got into me [-o<
> 
> Cool pups, more videos please.



I'm thinking Mike's pups have more "balls" then the average grizzly. :grin: :wink:


----------



## Maria Janota

Bob Scott said:


> I'm thinking Mike's pups have more "balls" then the average grizzly. :grin: :wink:


And in many colors. Must be the reason he sold them weeks ago despite this annoying sound:-\"
Those are magic balls I suppouse.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Dont worry about it Mike









http://imageshack.us


----------



## Matt Grosch

mike suttle said:


> This video was taken the first day they were on this particular obstacle course, and they were 6 weeks old. They are noisy as hell (like every Carlos litter) they scream like idiots all the time. If I hold them back and someone runs from them they lose their minds screaming, when I come from the house with a food bowl they lose their minds screaming, when I kick a jerry can in front of their kennel they lose their minds screaming. Tell me Jeff, does that mean that I should just kill them all because they are just nervous stressed out shitters? When they are not being stimulated by something (food, movement, etc) they are very quiet and calm.
> I had a litter of French dogs here today that were a little older, and we took my litter and that litter into a warehouse where neither litter had been before. Not one puppy in my litter had any trouble with going anywhere I wanted them to go. The other litter had a lot of environmental problems, and even though they had better prey drive for rag outside, they would not even go in some of the places in that warehouse when they were stimulated with a rag, while my litter went everywhere totally out of drive.
> I am not saying that it was the Dutch vs French thing that caused that, nor am I saying that my litter was better. But something caused my litter to be more relaxed and much more confident environmentally, what was it???




screaming along the lines of spike in the popular video before he jumps through the car?


----------



## Matt Grosch

reminds me of this video from 'Jackass' (Anaconda ball pit)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t61cOkb_l8E


----------



## Amanda Caldron

Looks like a great litter. Keep us updated! I am extremely jealous of the amazing set up there! You have an amazing facility and great dogs to stand behind! Again awesome job!


----------



## Shane Woodlief

Well one of those Malis in the video is mine. Friday he making the long trip to Seattle and then a 3 hour drive and then a 2 BC ferry ride!


----------



## David Ruby

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You can say what you want, they will go somewhere, as the pretty primary colored balls catch peoples eye, and they ****ing love that shit. You know it, I know it.


I don't know. The large number of people that recommend Mike (including at least a couple of cops that I've spoken to that spoke very highly of Mike & his dogs, at least one breeder that bred her dog to him and liked Mike & his dogs, not to mention several people who I've chatted with who have dogs from Mike himself or dogs down from Arko) caught my eye more.

The balls were nice. But the people who have dogs from Mike and seem to be satisfied with his business practices, his ethics as a breeder, and the dogs themselves tend to catch the attention arguably more.

No, I don't have a dog from Mike. Yes, I do like what I've seen from them and the word-of-mouth is pretty good. I'd love to see them in Mondio or French Ring (well, that and KNPV, I could blow a good afternoon watching KNPV trial videos), but that's just because I think they're fun sports to watch. 

Thanks to Mike for posting though. They're cute little buggers!

-Cheers


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: I don't know

You should always just stop there. I try to read the drivel that you write, but it is just becoming too hard. 

Maybe try just writing bla bla bla, it has the same amount of information in it.


----------



## David Ruby

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: I don't know
> 
> You should always just stop there. *I try to read the drivel that you write*, but it is just becoming too hard.


I'm touched! 



> Maybe try just writing bla bla bla, it has the same amount of information in it.


I'm just saying maybe you're being a bit too hard on the guy.

See, that was easy. Concise, not too difficult to read. Besides, I'd bet you a soda you've read worse.

-Cheers


----------



## Drew Peirce

Mike must be bangin out about 10 litters a year now of GSD, mals and dutchies plus a few terrier litters here and there, give or take....

90% of them sold before they are weaned, I know police/mwd brokers who have been in business for nearly 30 years who cant approach that kind of sheer volume, not that they would if they could....although mike stopped being just a police/mwd dog broker quite a while ago

The internets and WDF is/are a very powerful sales tool, it's all about controlling the message, once you do that they will come


----------



## mike suttle

Drew Peirce said:


> Mike must be bangin out about 10 litters a year now of GSD, mals and dutchies plus a few terrier litters here and there, give or take....
> 
> 90% of them sold before they are weaned, I know police/mwd brokers who have been in business for nearly 30 years who cant approach that kind of sheer volume, not that they would if they could....although mike stopped being just a police/mwd dog broker quite a while ago
> 
> The internets and WDF is/are a very powerful sales tool, it's all about controlling the message, once you do that they will come


The last GSD litter that I had was in the spring 2007, 6 puppies from that litter,4 of them certified dual purpose dogs with NAPWDA, but I do have a GSD bitch that I think (hope) is pregnant here now. I have never in my life had a terrier litter of any kind. We do have several Mali and Dutchie litters. Most of them go to people with the option to buy them back when they are a year old. Drew, you seam Hell bent on trying to stir up something, but you say things about me that you really dont know much about. I am flattered that you are so conserned with the way I breed dogs and the way I run my business, especially since my dogs go to police, military, Govt agencies, and some sport homes, and you fall into none of these categories, yet have tried several times to get a dog from me.:razz:


----------



## Thomas Barriano

mike suttle said:


> I am flattered that you are so conserned with the way I breed dogs and the way I run my business, especially since my dogs go to police, military, Govt agencies, and some sport homes, and you fall into none of these categories, yet have tried several times to get a dog from me.:razz:


Mike,

I'm going to venture a guess and say his recent posts have NOT moved him to the top of the puppy list? VBG


----------



## David Ruby

Drew Peirce said:


> Mike must be bangin out about 10 litters a year now of GSD, mals and dutchies plus a few terrier litters here and there, give or take....
> 
> 90% of them sold before they are weaned, I know police/mwd brokers who have been in business for nearly 30 years who cant approach that kind of sheer volume, not that they would if they could....although mike stopped being just a police/mwd dog broker quite a while ago
> 
> The internets and WDF is/are a very powerful sales tool, it's all about controlling the message, once you do that they will come


O.k., so where do you go with that assessment? Shouldn't the question be "Is he producing good dogs?" If the answer is no, it's not what I've heard. If the answer is yes, which is what I have heard, what's the big deal? He sells a lot of dogs, but he also has a demand for them.

FWIW, I heard about Mike from people face-to-face and over the phone (a K9 Police handler in one case) who recommended his dogs long before I found this board or heard of him on the Internet. Sure, the Internet can be a marketing tool. However, he has enough dogs out there that if one wants to get "the message" about his dogs, it's not that hard to email, PM, or make arrangements to call or meet people who have dogs from him or down from Arko.

-Cheers


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Drew Peirce said:


> Mike must be bangin out about 10 litters a year now of GSD, mals and dutchies plus a few terrier litters here and there, give or take....
> 
> 90% of them sold before they are weaned, I know police/mwd brokers who have been in business for nearly 30 years who cant approach that kind of sheer volume, not that they would if they could....although mike stopped being just a police/mwd dog broker quite a while ago
> 
> The internets and WDF is/are a very powerful sales tool, it's all about controlling the message, once you do that they will come


:lol: Sounds like someone's got a bug in there ass


----------



## John Campbell

FWIW, I heard about Mike from people face-to-face and over the phone (a K9 Police handler in one case) who recommended his dogs long before I found this board or heard of him on the Internet. Sure, the Internet can be a marketing tool. However, he has enough dogs out there that if one wants to get "the message" about his dogs, it's not that hard to email, PM, or make arrangements to call or meet people who have dogs from him or down from Arko.

Second that, i would no more buy a dog from looking at a web site then i would buy one from petsmart. Without personal recommendations of people you trust the internet is BS. Way to many shady F***s that know HTML. And while some people here seem to have the ability to look at a 1 min clip of a pack of puppies and tell what titles that dog is doing to earn in its lifetime im not one of those people. If i took everyones option on this board together to make a purchase i would go buy a cat.


----------



## Keith Earle

I have a dog from mike. great dog will be getting another one soon,
\


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Drew Peirce said:


> Mike must be bangin out about 10 litters a year now of GSD, mals and dutchies plus a few terrier litters here and there, give or take....
> 
> 90% of them sold before they are weaned, I know police/mwd brokers who have been in business for nearly 30 years who cant approach that kind of sheer volume, not that they would if they could....although mike stopped being just a police/mwd dog broker quite a while ago
> 
> The internets and WDF is/are a very powerful sales tool, it's all about controlling the message, once you do that they will come





Mike Scheiber said:


> :lol: Sounds like someone's got a bug in there ass


I should add that I to have never heard a bad word regarding Mr Suttle. Bad dealings news travel way faster than good.
I have 0 interest in the sorts of Dutch or Mali dogs he deals in. 
A couple of the GSD's he has brought in have sparked my interest though.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Keith Earle said:


> I have a dog from mike. great dog will be getting another one soon,
> \


^ This. If Mike was pumping out crappy dogs, I don't think he'd have the demand for them and you'd hear a lot of nasty shit about him, rather than repeat customers. Seriously, a dog is like a car, if you buy a lemon from a car dealership, you're probably not going to go to the same dealership and buy another car.

That being said, I don't have one of his pups, but it just *might* be on my eventual list of something I want


----------



## chris haynie

mike suttle said:


> I do have a GSD bitch that I think (hope) is pregnant here now.


how soon will you know for sure?


----------



## Drew Peirce

Mike I can understand with hundreds of sales on the books it's tough to remember a few years back but I already got a dog from you, remember meeting me in NC to deliver him?
The next one I "tried" to get from you was far too valuable to you as a puppy machine to let her go anywhere, the final one I "tried" to get from you was already sold but wound up dead on a slab from torsion.
Nobody has to "try" and get a dog from you mike, they just need to come up with the cash and they're in like flint.
People are happy with your stuff because it's hand picked by gerben, your involvement in the process consists of transport and health maintenance till the time of sale, people going around saying your stuff is great is like me buying a car and then telling everyone that the salesman put's out a great product, when in reality he had zero to do with with the design and manufacturing process of the car.
Personally I think your a great guy and if you were in a different business I'm sure we would be tight, but it's your personal philosophy that I dont like, your not in it for the betterment of the dogs or the preservation of the KNPV legacy, your in it for the $$$$ and from an emotional standpoint these dogs are no different to you than cattle are to a rancher.


----------



## mike suttle

Drew Peirce said:


> Mike I can understand with hundreds of sales on the books it's tough to remember a few years back but I already got a dog from you, remember meeting me in NC to deliver him?
> The next one I "tried" to get from you was far too valuable to you as a puppy machine to let her go anywhere, the final one I "tried" to get from you was already sold but wound up dead on a slab from torsion.
> Nobody has to "try" and get a dog from you mike, they just need to come up with the cash and they're in like flint.
> People are happy with your stuff because it's hand picked by gerben, your involvement in the process consists of transport and health maintenance till the time of sale, people going around saying your stuff is great is like me buying a car and then telling everyone that the salesman put's out a great product, when in reality he had zero to do with with the design and manufacturing process of the car.
> Personally I think your a great guy and if you were in a different business I'm sure we would be tight, but it's your personal philosophy that I dont like, your not in it for the betterment of the dogs or the preservation of the KNPV legacy, your in it for the $$$$ and from an emotional standpoint these dogs are no different to you than cattle are to a rancher.


LOL, I dont even know where to start Drew.
Of course I remember you, I remember you trying to get a few dogs from me after Lanzo. It is no secret that Gerben and I work together to find the best dogs we can get. I think people are happy with the adults that Gerben and I find, as well as the puppies that come from my breedings. I do make a living selling dogs, that is also no secret, but I do not get rich doing it that is for sure, I do it because I love the dogs and I love what I do.
If the "puppy machine" you are refering to is Miley, I have gotten 6 puppies from her in 2 1/2 years Drew. I actually think that you and I have a lot in common and I like you, but you have no idea what you are talking about when you say shit like "you are not in it for the betterment of the dogs", or "these dogs are no different to you than cattle to a rancher". We met one time in a parking lot for about 15 minutes and you think you know more about me than my wife does. LOL
I think you will agree that you got a nice dog from me at a very reasonable price, and that one did not even come from Gerben.


----------



## Timothy Saunders

hey Mike I think you took his comment s the wrong way. I think that was a backhand compliment. when you are in love with your stuff you can't possibly make good decisions about breedings or dogs you buy. It is better that you are like a cattle rancher. The akc thinks that it is working for the betterment of dogs. Lastly when you sell dogs for living you have to buy what the clients or market wants. you may not keep that for your self but that doesn't mean it is not in your yard.


----------



## Josh Smith

I got a carlos daughter from mike last year and couldn't be happier. He has checked back with me to see how she is doing and is very responsive if I have a question. Great guy to do business with.


----------



## Joby Becker

"your not in it for the betterment of the dogs or the preservation of the KNPV legacy"

What is the KNPV legacy? I thought it was to train dogs, and then SELL them...to people like Mike, or end users...

In regards to breeding, the KNPV legacy, I assume is to breed the best dogs for the work intended...

How can you breed for the betterment of the dogs? By breeding the best dogs for the work that you can...preserving working traits and health.

I don't get it...what would be a better philosophy to better the dogs, and preserve the legacy if you live in the US and breed and sell dogs for a living?

Mike appears to BUY knpv dogs when they are available to be sold...just like anyone else who buys KNPV dogs....therefore supporting the tradition.

He also appears to buy adults for breeding and the stud dogs he buys have been proven to produce dogs that are good for the work, then he breeds those dogs accordingly to females from families that have been successfully crossed to those stud dogs when they were in Holland, in hopes to breed "better" dogs, dogs that will be able to do the work.

Since there is NO knpv in the USA, I do not really see much more he could do from a breeding/selling standpoint to "preserve the legacy" or much more he could do to show an improvement in the betterment of the dogs.


----------



## Drew Peirce

Keeping females out of the hands of mouthbreathing lowlifes like you would be a great start, you couldnt even wait till she reached maturity before you had her back on his yard to be knocked up by his other "big named" stud.
Sickens me to think of pups like that in your hands, and worse, the hands they would inevitably fall into.
I'm assuming the breeding didnt take and thats devine intervention at it's best, but we both know you'll be right back at it on her next cycle.


----------



## Shane Woodlief

Drew Peirce said:


> Keeping females out of the hands of mouthbreathing lowlifes like you would be a great start, you couldnt even wait till she reached maturity before you had her back on his yard to be knocked up by his other "big named" stud.
> Sickens me to think of pups like that in your hands, and worse, the hands they would inevitably fall into.
> I'm assuming the breeding didnt take and thats devine intervention at it's best, but we both know you'll be right back at it on her next cycle.


Someone is having an out of balance day! Forget your Valium


----------



## Joby Becker

I just might be Drew..If we do and it takes, should be a hell of a litter......aren't you the one who recommended breeding her back to her father Arko?

So you are against average people owning and breeding good dogs, I get it.
And have a problem with BIG name dogs? How did these dogs become big names, I imagine because they produce well...hype can only take you so far.

If you know of some proven studs that would match up better to her bloodlines, let me know, I'll take a look.

SO tell me this, in your infinite wisdom and your elite status, what would YOU have done with the dog if I would have sold her to you when you were trying to buy her? bred her to a no name dog? not bred her at all? What?


----------



## Joby Becker

My first post on here was last year...12-13-2009...My first PM was Mike Schoonbrood that day, welcoming me to the forum.

My second post was thanking Mike Suttle for my dog on 12-14-2009, at 11:39 AM, I received a phone call within minutes of hitting the "submit post button" from Mr. Pierce who was trying to buy my dog, telling me basically (in so many words) that he deserved the dog more than me, and that he would breed her to her father.

I received my second PM, from Drew on 12-14-2009 at 12:09 pm. (20 minutes after the post) telling me to talk it over with my co-owner, who he also contacted immediately to try to buy the dog, so we could finalize the details of the sale...once I told him the dog was NOT for sale, that is when he got his panties in a bunch about me and my dog. 
just giving people the back story on the subject...


----------



## leslie cassian

Every so often I dream, in a wistful sort of way, about my little girl totally kicking butt on the schutzhund field and having her prove herself to be worthy of breeding... and then I have a reality check and realize that where I live, there are no males worthy of breeding her to that I'm aware of, and that should I breed her to a good male from somewhere further afield, there is no market for her puppies. 

Last litter of DS pups I saw locally was on Kijiji for $300 each. 

I'll leave the breeding end of things to the people who can place them in the right homes. That ain't me.

No complaints from me about Mike. Is there anyone here who got a pup from Mike and has not been happy with the way the pup turned out?


----------



## Guest

Joby Becker said:


> My first post on here was last year...12-13-2009...My first PM was Mike Schoonbrood that day, welcoming me to the forum.
> 
> My second post was thanking Mike Suttle for my dog on 12-14-2009, at 11:39 AM, I received a phone call within minutes of hitting the "submit post button" from Mr. Pierce who was trying to buy my dog, telling me basically (in so many words) that he deserved the dog more than me, and that he would breed her to her father.
> 
> I received my second PM, from Drew on 12-14-2009 at 12:09 pm. (20 minutes after the post) telling me to talk it over with my co-owner, who he also contacted immediately to try to buy the dog, so we could finalize the details of the sale...once I told him the dog was NOT for sale, that is when he got his panties in a bunch about me and my dog.
> just giving people the back story on the subject...


 
Drew, I got her littermate here? :-k:-k


----------



## Joby Becker

Jody,
please tell me you did NOT breed the dog, especially not to a well known dog, or even the son of a well known dog...that is just crazy if you did...


----------



## Guest

Joby Becker said:


> Jody,
> please tell me you did NOT breed the dog, especially not to a well known dog, or even the son of a well known dog...that is just crazy if you did...


 
Yeah a well known Patterdale! I am interested to see the results...


----------



## Joby Becker

oh no you din't..[-X


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Drew Peirce said:


> Keeping females out of the hands of mouthbreathing lowlifes like you would be a great start, you couldnt even wait till she reached maturity before you had her back on his yard to be knocked up by his other "big named" stud.
> Sickens me to think of pups like that in your hands, and worse, the hands they would inevitably fall into.
> I'm assuming the breeding didnt take and thats devine intervention at it's best, but we both know you'll be right back at it on her next cycle.





Shane Woodlief said:


> Someone is having an out of balance day! Forget your Valium


There seems to be getting to be more nutters attached with these Dutch dogs than the pit crew. :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker

I never even noticed the "lowlife" comment...LOL 
I wonder if I was considered a lowlife before the 2-3 PM's and the couple of phone calls, or only after we wouldn't sell him the dog..either way I am ok with being called a lowlife from an arrogant elitist toolbag..sorry mods..he started it...
more vids mike...


----------



## Harry Keely

Joby Becker said:


> I never even noticed the "lowlife" comment...LOL
> I wonder if I was considered a lowlife before the 2-3 PM's and the couple of phone calls, or only after we wouldn't sell him the dog..either way I am ok with being called a lowlife from an arrogant elitist toolbag..sorry mods..he started it...
> more vids mike...


Joby who cares what others think, As long as you know where you stand. Some people love to hate because there hated so they become the HATER:lol:. You got a nice dog and most only wish to have a dog like you got. Shit on them.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Joby Becker said:


> I never even noticed the "lowlife" comment...LOL
> I wonder if I was considered a lowlife before the 2-3 PM's and the couple of phone calls, or only after we wouldn't sell him the dog..either way I am ok with being called a lowlife from an arrogant elitist toolbag..sorry mods..he started it...
> more vids mike...


Hey now! Just remember, whether they love you or hate you, they're still thinking about you! Jealousy is a real bitch.


----------



## Bob Scott

We need to disagree without the name calling and pointing out one another's "faults". 
If you feel the need then take it to PMs!


----------



## tracey schneider

i know im late to the game here and way too many posts to read through so if I missed it my apologies...

was this their first exposure to the setup, and what a nice setup it is :grin:

t


----------



## Doug Zaga

Damn Joby!!!!...you have a freakn awesome memory...I can't even remember how many PM's I sent yesterday or what time I sent an email... :x



Joby Becker said:


> My first post on here was last year...12-13-2009...My first PM was Mike Schoonbrood that day, welcoming me to the forum.
> 
> My second post was thanking Mike Suttle for my dog on 12-14-2009, at 11:39 AM, I received a phone call within minutes of hitting the "submit post button" from Mr. Pierce who was trying to buy my dog, telling me basically (in so many words) that he deserved the dog more than me, and that he would breed her to her father.
> 
> I received my second PM, from Drew on 12-14-2009 at 12:09 pm. (20 minutes after the post) telling me to talk it over with my co-owner, who he also contacted immediately to try to buy the dog, so we could finalize the details of the sale...once I told him the dog was NOT for sale, that is when he got his panties in a bunch about me and my dog.
> just giving people the back story on the subject...


----------



## Joby Becker

Doug Zaga said:


> Damn Joby!!!!...you have a freakn awesome memory...I can't even remember how many PM's I sent yesterday or what time I sent an email... :x


nah I checked the history in my IM box...
Nice puppies Mike!!!!!


----------

